# this isn't funny!



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2005)

A young newlywed couple wanted to join a church. The pastor told the
young newlywed couple who wanted to join church."We have special
requirements for new parishioners. You must abstain from sex for one
whole month." The couple agreed and after three and half weeks, 
returned to the Church.

When the Pastor ushered them into his office, the wife was crying and
the husband obviously very depressed. "You are back so soon... Is
there a problem?" the pastor inquired. "We are terribly ashamed to
admit that we did not manage to abstain from sex for the required
month...." the young man replied sadly. The pastor asked him what
happened? "Well, the first week was difficult.... However, we managed
to abstain through sheer willpower. The second week was terrible, but
with the use of Prayer, we managed to abstain. However, the third week
was unbearable. We tried cold showers, prayer, reading from the
Bible.... anything to keep our minds off carnal thoughts. One
afternoon, my wife reached for a can of paint and dropped it. When she
bent over to pick it up, I was overcome with lust and had my way with
her right then and there," admitted the man, shamefacedly.

"You understand this means you will not be welcome in our church,"
stated the pastor. "We know." said the young man, hanging his head,
"We're not welcome at Home Depot, either."


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh brother...:roflmao:


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 1, 2005)

But it was!  :rofl: TW


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2005)

Tell that young couple they need to belong to the church of the Holy "O".


----------



## Baytor (Feb 1, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## mj_lover (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 1, 2005)

hee hee hee...


----------



## Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

hehehheheheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


lolololol

I have to find someone to tell that to now...


----------

